# No one decides my fate but me



## Kadeddy

Hello, I'm new to the world of language and need some help.

My life motto is:

_No one decides my fate but me

_I want it tattooed, but in a way not everybody knows what it means.
Is it possible to translate this in latin or are some words not possible to translate?
If so, could you help me with that, I hate using online translators because they do more harm than good.

thanks in advance


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

_nemo me destinet_

might work, with a convenient ambiguity - "Let no-one direct me", but also "Let no-one make me his target".


----------



## Kadeddy

Thanks.

Ok, This just proves my aversion against online translators.

Google gave me this:
Nemo decernit mea fatum sed me, this seems quite different from yours.....

What would i have said with these words? I'm quite curious


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings



> This just proves my aversion against online translators.



Quite: never, ever, rely on Google for translations into Latin (or for that matter any other tongue).

"nemo decernit" makes some sort of sense as "No-one decrees/decides/discerns", but the rest is gobbledygook, since _mea_ does not agree with _fatum_, _sed_ means "but" in its sense as an adversative conjunction, whereas the sense you want is that of "except", "save", which would be _nisi_, and the accusative _me_ is not governed by anything. _nemo nisi ego fatum mihi _(or, less elegantly, _meum_) _decernit_ would be grammatically acceptable, but idiomatically crass. _[ego] solus fatum mihi decerno_ would be better ("I alone determine fate for myself"). But for a motto you require something more pithily epigrammatic.


----------



## Kadeddy

thanx, I only use a translator for a guideline, but latin is too far out for me.

Nemo me destinet - Let no one direct me, sounds good and is correct, i think that will be the quote / motto.


----------



## wandle

If not too late, other possibilities might be:

(a) *Solum Penes Se*:   Under his own authority alone
(b) *Sortis Semper Suae Compos*:   Always master of his own fate.

These are both in third person ('he' rather than 'I'). 
This is needed for (a), otherwise it might seem to suggest that other people were under your authority.

In (b), you could change *suae* to *meae* ('my own') but this seems more self-regarding and less dignified.


----------



## Kadeddy

Thanks, it is not too late, these things are not to be taken lightly.

Sortis Semper Suae Compos, sounds great, Always master of his own fate.
That could be very well the one I was searching for.


----------

